# SARD Syndrome in dogs



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

my uncles perfectly healthy english springer spaniel has sards. sudden acquired retinal degeneration syndrome. she is fully blind in a 3 week period of time. i read that female dogs get it more often than males and no specific breed gets it more than another. most dogs are over 7 years old when it happens my uncles dog just turned 8. i feel for my uncle she is his hunting partner and pal. the specialist said her other senses will get stronger and he should keep hunting her and let her live life the best as possible.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't know about hunting a totally blind dor but I have seem them get around a house without too much problem and uotdoors in a confined ara also. I would let the dog live it's life out as long as it does not become a menace to itself.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thats so sad. I too feel for your Uncle and his hunting partner. The Springer's I have known have incredible drive when it comes to hunting. I would think that if he decides to try hunting her, she may be really tentative at first but will get into it, albeit a bit slower. With good voice or whistle contact I think she may be fine. She would lead a good full life around the house, but hunting her would be worth a try. Let us know what he decides and how she does.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

I think i would still let my blind dog hunt in a grass field.... bet that's some amazing nose work!


----------

